# Non documented useful gesture



## qaiserpk (Aug 27, 2011)

Method of minimizing apps without pressing the button
When you are in an App, put your finger as low on the screen as possible, then quickly swipe upwards, this will do the same as pressing the button. Also, if you do it on the home screen then it will switch to the Launcher.
Thanks and rep appreciated if you think this helpful.


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats one of the most know features of WebOS

http://www.precentral.net/it-s-time-webos-hp-touchpad-reclaim-gestures-editorial

http://www.precentral.net/tip-roundup-gesture-area


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol, i figured that out day one.

ALSO SOMETIMES, when viewing cards, instead of closing them by sliding upwards, you can slide the downwards quickly and far. it makes a creaking noise then a sling shot noise (similar to angry birds)

does any1 know why this only works sometimes, is it only with multiple apps open, specific apps?


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

found out, only works when correctly orientated. button to right


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

qaiserpk said:


> Method of minimizing apps without pressing the button
> When you are in an App, put your finger as low on the screen as possible, then quickly swipe upwards, this will do the same as pressing the button. Also, if you do it on the home screen then it will switch to the Launcher.
> Thanks and rep appreciated if you think this helpful.


Thanks I knew there had to be away to do that without the button. Personally I'd sometimes like to close an app with out have to shrink it first. Does any one know if that is possible?


----------



## thebaka18 (Aug 26, 2011)

Certain apps will make the noise and only in the right orientation. Most of the time you won't hear the "angry birds" weeeee sound. But it really does add a nice touch to the Luna UI.


----------



## qaiserpk (Aug 27, 2011)

Joenathan said:


> Thats one of the most know features of WebOS
> 
> http://www.precentral.net/it-s-time-webos-hp-touchpad-reclaim-gestures-editorial
> 
> http://www.precentral.net/tip-roundup-gesture-area


May be it was known to old WebOS users but there is a new bunch like me courtesy touchpad fire sale who looked at the user manual for reference. It is not documented in user manual. As most of the new users are looking for some android breakthrough on this forum it seems appropriated place where they may benefited from this information.


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep I am new to webOS also and was unaware as I have been reading but like all fire sale buyers am very new to webOS. So thank you for the post even if the info was elsewhere. Now I know, and knowledge is half the batlle. xD


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

ok so wait! you mean all the new user here didnt go to youtube and actually research what they were buying to get a small taste of what they just wasted 100 bucks on??? LOL

J/K btw, although i did search youtube before i got mine


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

"solid said:


> ok so wait! you mean all the new user here didnt go to youtube and actually research what they were buying to get a small taste of what they just wasted 100 bucks on??? LOL
> 
> J/K btw, although i did search youtube before i got mine


Probably didn't have time. If you wasn't constantly hitting F5 on a reseller touchpad page, you were sleeping. ;D

/sarcasm <3


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

qaiserpk said:


> Method of minimizing apps without pressing the button
> When you are in an App, put your finger as low on the screen as possible, then quickly swipe upwards, this will do the same as pressing the button. Also, if you do it on the home screen then it will switch to the Launcher.
> Thanks and rep appreciated if you think this helpful.


Thanks, as a relatively new webOS users I didn't know


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Probably didn't have time. If you wasn't constantly hitting F5 on a reseller touchpad page, you were sleeping. ;D
> 
> /sarcasm <3


i didnt even think of that, LOL very nice


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

You guys this is written in the little getting started pamphlet that comes with the touchpad, so it's hardly non-documented.


----------



## Yohanseki (Jun 30, 2011)

Whenever I'm in card view and pull down on a card and sling shot it, it does not make the rubber band noise. Is there a setting for this?


----------



## Yohanseki (Jun 30, 2011)

whenever your in an app or browser and you swipe up with two fingers it opens the launcher.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yohanseki said:


> Whenever I'm in card view and pull down on a card and sling shot it, it does not make the rubber band noise. Is there a setting for this?


It has to be turned the right way. In landscape, home button on the left, volume rocker on the bottom.


----------



## Yohanseki (Jun 30, 2011)

crump84 said:


> It has to be turned the right way. In landscape, home button on the left, volume rocker on the bottom.


Thanks I guess I had the wrong landscape orientation.


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> You guys this is written in the little getting started pamphlet that comes with the touchpad, so it's hardly non-documented.


You mean read the manual?

I'm male and 40 years old ... I've only been to hospital 3 times because I didn't read the manual before diving it, I think I know what I'm doing


----------

